# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  صورة " لمعجزة فوق قبة أبي القاسم ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم )

## كاظمي أحسائي

** *صورة " لمعجزة فوق قبة أبي القاسم ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*

*منقول*

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين

----------


## الناي الحزين

وهذا عمله والذي يستحقه في الدنيا

----------


## hope

مشكور اخوي 

يعطيك الله الف عافية...

تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

شكرا
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## الليل الأليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ولعنة الله على ضالميهم
سلمت اناملك كا ظمي أْحسائي على 
ما تيت به لنا ننتظر منك الجديد.


      الليل الاليل

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*(وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلبٍ ينقلبون)*

*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

*الله ايعافي الجميع على هالمشاعر*

*ولن يفلح الظلام أبدا*

----------


## زهرة الاحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مشكور كاظمي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

الشكر لله أولاً وأخيراً

وعافكم الله أختي زهرة الأحلام

تحياتي

----------


## ام علاوي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مشكور أخووووووي كاظمي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*لا شكر على واجب أخي العزيز*

*تحياتي أم علاوي*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلبٍ ينقلبون)

صدق الله العلي العظيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم يالله* 
*سبحان الله* 

*يالله أجعل كل من يتعدى على حرماتهم في لعنتك وعقابك* 
* 
الى يوم الدين 

مشكور أخوي لنقل الصوره 

يغطيك العافيه

*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*الله يسمع منك أخي أمل الظهور*

*ومشكور على الطلة* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## أم قمبر

لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين

----------


## نور الهدى

تسلم اخي كاظمي احسائي على النقل 

والله يعطيك العافية 

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك 

ام محمد

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*ألا لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين*

*مشكورة أختي أم قنبر وأختي أم محمد*

*ولا حرمنا الله من هذه الطلات*

----------


## بيسان

مشكووور اخةي على النقل

الله يعطيك العااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير وصلاح

ومشكورين على التواصل

تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ما نقول غير الله أقوى

يعطيك العافيه اخوي

----------


## النور الحسيني

مشكور اخوي 

يعطيك الله الف عافية...

تحياتي

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم السلام ورحمت الله وبركاته
لايفلح الضالم مشكور أخووووووي كاضمي

----------


## أبو رضا

رحم الله والديك على هذه المشاركه العظيمه....لكن متى كانت هذه الحادثه ....قريبه ام بعيده؟

----------


## أبو رضا

> ** *صورة " لمعجزة فوق قبة أبي القاسم ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم )* 
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> ** 
> 
> 
> 
> *منقول*



رحم الله والديك على هذه المشاركه العظيمه....لكن متى كانت هذه الحادثه ....قريبه ام بعيده؟

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*أشكر أختي الفاضلة شمعة تحترق على التواصل*

*وأقول مهما عمل الظلام فلن يمحوا نور الله*

*(يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره لو كره المشركون)*

*تحياتي وأشواقي*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*مشكور أخوي النور الحسيني على هذا التواصل*

*ويعطيك ربي ألف ألف عافية*

*تحياتي*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*حبيبي أفراح الزهراء وعليكم السلام والرحمة والإكرام*

*شكراً لتواصلك عزيزي ونرى منك التفاعل إن شاء الله*

*تحياتي*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*سلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته حبيبي أبو رضا* 

*الصورة التقطت حديثاً وأما عن الواقعة فهي قديمة* 

*حينما حاول أعداء الله وأعداء رسوله هدم قبة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) بعدما هدموا قبور الإئمة (عليهم السلام)*

*وتقريباً وبالتفصيل كالتالي :*

** هدمت قبة الإمام الحسن (عليه السلام) في 8 من شهر شوال سنة 1344 هـ .*

** وكذلك باقي إئمة البقيع (عليهم السلام) .*

*ولكنهم لم يفلحوا في هدم قبة الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله)*

*وهذا الكلام ليس من عندي وإذا إردت المصدر فراجع كتاب (مختارات الكتبي) والتي جمعها (حسن الشيخ إبراهيم الكتبي ) .*
تحياتي .

----------


## ..انين الروح..

تسبم اخوي وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*مشكور أخوي رهف ولا حرمنا الله من أرائك* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

إلى الآن غضبهم منصب على الشيعة فحينما تذهب إلى البقيع ترى الناس تسأل من هم أصحاب هذه القبور ؟

دائماً جوابهم : قبور الصحابة والأولياء والصالحين لا يعرف قبر من هذا وقبر من هذا ينكرون ذلك وهم يعلمون

يحاولون إخفاء الحقيقة عن الناس ( يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره لو كره المشركون)

يقولون إذا حضرت إلى المقبرة قل السلام على أهل الديار من المسلمين .

----------


## العنود

لعنة الله على الظالمين
مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*مشكور أخوي العنود على التواصل* 

*وجاري التعقيب*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*اللهم أخرجنا من كلمات الوهم وأكرمنا بنور الفهم وأفتح علينا أبواب فضلك ويسر علينا خزائن علمك برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

**في يومٍ مُغبَّر بالظلام..
توجه القوم إلى جنَّةُ الدنيا ..
ليقتلعوا قصورها وقبابها ..
غرضهم ..
إفساد" عقيدة" ..
"خربوا" الجنه ..
بتهديمهم لقبور " الأئمة"
ولكن ..
"هيهات" "هيهات" ..
فجنتنا خالدة ..
بأئمتنا .. بصحابة ..
رسولنا وزوجاته ..
الكرام ..
ونبقى .. نقول ..
" بإنتظار العدل الإلهي المقدس"
ليأخذ كلُ ذي حقٍ حقه ..* 
*وهنا التكملة تمعنوا إخواني في الكلمات التي ستأتي وأسأل الله أن لا أكون قد أخطأت

**
*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

" حملات الوهابية"
وعندما شن الوهابيون حملتهم عليها، عَمدوا إلى هذه القباب المكرمة فهدموها بمعاول الاستعمار وسَوّوا تلك القبور مع الأرض، وحّولوا البقيع إلى تراب وغبار وأحجار ـ بعد أن كان مفروشاً بالرخام ـ ونَهبوا كل ما كان فيه من فُرش غالية وهدايا عالية، وسرقوا المجوهرات واللآلئ، التي كانت داخل أضرحة أهل البيت (عليهم السلام). وذلك في عام 1342.

كما قاموا بفعلة شنيعة في سنة 1216هـ (1801م) بالاعتداء على مباني مدينة كربلاء، فهدّموا المساجد والأسواق، والكثير من البيوت التراثية المحيطة بالمرقدين وعبثوا بالمراقد المقدسة وهدموا سور المدينة 

ومما يدل على همجية النهج الوهابي المنافي لقيم الحضارة والتمدن، ما لاحظه قوم لا شأن لهم وقضية التوحيد، الرحالة السويسري (لويس بورخات) الذي وصف البقيع بقوله: (هي عبارة عن مربع كبير تبلغ سعته مئات من الخطوات، محاط بجدار يتصل من الجهة الجنوبية بضاحية البلدة، وبساتين النخيل الأخرى. وتبدوا المقبرة حقيرة جداً لا تليق بقدسية الشخصيات المدفونة فيها. وقد تكون أقذر وأتعس من أية مقبرة موجودة في المدن الشرقية الأخرى التي تضاهي المدينة المنورة في حجمها، فهي تخلوا من أي قبر مشيد تشييداً مناسباً، وتنشر القبور فيها وهي أكوام غير منتظمة من التراب يحد كل منها عدد من الأحجار الموضوعة فوقها (..) وقد خّرب الوهابيون قبورهم وعبثوا بها )

مراحل الهدم

الهدم الأول عام 1220هـ


كانت الجريمة التي لا تنسى، عند قيام الدولة السعودية الأولى حيث قام آل سعود بأول هدم للبقيع وذلك عام 1220 هـ وعندما سقطت الدولة على يد العثمانيين أعاد المسلمون بناءها على أحسن هيئة من تبرعات المسلمين، فبنيت القبب والمساجد بشكل فني رائع حيث عادت هذه القبور المقدسة محط رحال المؤمنين بعد أن ولى خط الوهابيين لحين من الوقت.

يقول أحد الرحالة الإنجليز حين وصف المدينة المنورة بعد تعميرها بأنها تشبه اسطانبول أو أية مدينة أخرى من المدن الجميلة في العالم، وكان هذا في عام 1877 - 1878م أي قبل تعرض المدينة المباركة لمحنتها الثانية على أيدي الوهابيين العتاة.

الهدم الثاني عام 1344هـ

ثم عاود الوهابيون هجومهم على المدينة المنورة مرة أخرى في عام 1344 هـ وذلك بعد قيام دولتهم الثالثة وقاموا بتهديم المشاهد المقدسة للائمة الأطهار (عليهم السلام) وأهل بيت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) بعد تعريضها للإهانة والتحقير بفتوى من وعاظهم. 

فاصبح البقيع وذلك المزار المهيب قاعا صفصفا لا تكاد تعرف بوجود قبر فضلا عن أن تعرف صاحبه. 

يصف الرحالة الغربي واسمه (ايلدون رتر)، المدينة المنورة بعد الجريمة الثانية التي نفذها الوهابيون عند استيلائهم على المدينة وقتلهم الآلاف من الأبرياء، يقول: (لقد هدمت واختفت عن الأنظار القباب البيضاء التي كانت تدل على قبور آل البيت النبوي.. وأصاب القبور الأخرى نفس المصير فسحقت وهشمت). 

العزم على هدم قبر الرسول 

وتشير الوثائق والقرائن إلى أن الوهابيين لم يكتفوا بتلك الجرائم بل حاولوا مرارا هدم قبة الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله) الا انهم غيروا رأيهم بسبب حدوث ردود فعل إسلامية قوية من مختلف البلدان الإسلامية. 

الجريمة كما وصفها الغربيون

يقول الرحالة السويسري لويس بورخارت والذي اعتنق الاسلام وسمى نفسه ابراهيم: (تبدو مقبرة البقيع حقيرة جدا لا تليق بقدسية الشخصيات المدفونة فيها. وقد تكون أقذر واتعس من أية مقبرة موجودة في المدن الشرقية الأخرى التي تضاهي المدينة المنورة في حجمها، فهي تخلوا من اي قبر مشيد تشييدا مناسبا، وتنتشر القبور فيها وهي أكوام غير منتظمة من التراب. يحد كل منها عدد من الأحجار الموضوعة فوقها.. ويعزي تخريب المقبرة الى الوهابيين. 

ثم يصف هذا الرحالة قبورة أئمة أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) وقبر العباس (عليه السلام) وعمات النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) بالقول (فالموقع بأجمعه عبارة عن أكوام من التراب المبعثر، وحفر عريضة ومزابل!

أما جبل أحد فيقول عنه هذا الرحالة بأنه وجد المسجد الذي شيد حول قبر حمزة وغيره من شهداء أحد مثل مصعب بن عمير وجعفر بن شماس وعبد الله بن جحش قد هدمه الوهابيون.. وعلى مسافة وجد قبور اثني عشر صحابيا من شهداء أحد (وقد خرب الوهابيون قبورهم وعبثوا بها).

القبور قبل الهدم(5)

كان البقيع قبل هدمه هكذا: 

الأئمة الأربعة (عليهم السلام) في قبة، وتزار فاطمة الزهراء (عليها السلام) في بقعتهم حيث من المحتمل أنها دفنت هناك، وإن كنت أنا رأيت في المنام رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) واقفاً في قبره الشريف.. وقال لي وهو يشير إلى ما بين قبره ومنبره: أن قبر فاطمة ابنتي (عليها السلام) هناك، والله العالم بحقيقة الحال. 

كما يحتمل أنها (عليها السلام) دفنت في بيتها، ولعل أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) حمل صورة جنازة إلى عدة أماكن، كما حمل الإمام الحسن (عليه السلام) صورة جنازة الإمام أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) إلى البصرة. 

ومن هنا لا بأس بزيارة الصديقة الطاهرة (عليها السلام) في البقيع، وفي المسجد، وفي بيتها وذلك لخفاء القبر الشريف، وسيظهر إن شاء الله تعالى عند ظهور ولدها الإمام المهدي (عجّل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف) وإن كان من المحتمل إخفاء قبرها (عليها السلام) إلى يوم القيامة ليبقى سنداً على مظلوميتها طول التاريخ.

وكان في نفس تلك القبة مدفن العباس عمّ النبي(صلى الله عليه وآله).

وكانت خارج القبة بفاصلة قليلة قبةٌ مبنية على بيت الأحزان، حيث كانت الزهراء (عليها السلام) تخرج إلى ذلك المكان وتبكي على أبيها.

وكانت تشتمل مقبرة البقيع على قباب كثيرة، مثل أزواج النبي وأولاده وبناته ومرضعته (صلى الله عليه وآله) حليمة السعدية، وكانت هناك قبة فاطمة بنت أسد (عليها السلام) والدة الإمام أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام)، وقبة أم البنين(عليها السلام) زوجة الإمام أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) وقبتها قرب قبة عمات النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله)، وكانت أيضاً قبة جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري، وغيرهم مما هو مذكور في التاريخ.

إن هدم قبور الأئمة الأطهار من آل بيت الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعليهم أجمعين، هو هتك لحرمات الله تعالى، وتعدّ صارخ على شعائر الاسلام، وعمل إجرامي بحق الامة الاسلامية، ولا ينمّ إلا عن مدى تجذر العداء البغيض و الحسد والحقد الأسود في قلوب المنافقين وأعداء الله تعالى تجاه الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه وآله واهل البيت سلام الله عليهم. حيث ما بَرحوا يبحثون في القضاء على أي معلم من معالم الاسلام العظيم أو شعيرة من شعائر الله عزوجل، ولكن أنّى لهم و تبّت أيديهم، فقد فضحوا وخزيوا في الدنيا وفي الآخرة لهم عذاب مهين.
ونحن إذ نستنكر ونشجب هذا الإعتداء الغاشم والمؤلم للقلوب الحيّة، نرجوا من المسلمين جميعاً ومن محبّي آل بيت الرسالة أن يهبّوا للمطالبة بإعادة ترميمها وبناءها بما يناسب ومقام الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه وآله ومقام اهل البيت سلام الله عليهم أجمعين.

ولا يضيع الله أجر المحسنين .

"جنة البقيع قبل الهدم"


" مراقد أئمة أهل البيت كما هي الآن "


مرقد مولاتنا الجليلة " خديجة بنت خويلد "


" مرقد سيدي ومولاي الإمام بن الإمام " علي بن الحسين "

----------


## safwat

لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين
wt,j

----------


## w_alwaheed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*(وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلبٍ ينقلبون)*

*صدق الله العلي العظيم*



*وسيعلم الذين ضلمو اي منقلب ينقلبون*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*لعنهم الله وأسكنهم في أسفل سافلين وجعلهم مع الشياطين والكافرين والمنافقين والمفسدين في نار لا تحرق إلا من* 

*وطأها وسيطأونها إن شاء الله .*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

إخواني المؤمنين الموضوع ليس مقتصر علي فمن لديه أي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع فليبدها ولا يخجل فإنها كلمة حق  
تقال خير من إفساد في الأرض .

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

إخواني أترككم مع ألبوم الصور





بنات النبي (ص)


آل عقيل


حليمة السعدية


صورة عامة للبقيع


ابرهيم ابن النبي من ماريا القبطية 


خريطة البقيع


مخطوط قديم للبقيع


أهل بيت النبوة


أهل بيت النبوة



أيام زمان

----------


## الاء

هدا جزاه العين في الدنيا قبل الاخره
يستاهل 
تسلمي عيوني :cool:

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*أي والله يستاهل هذا جزاه وأقل من جزاه* 

*مشكوووووووووووووووورة أختي الاء على هذا التواصل*

*تحياتي*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*عودة*

*لنطرح بعض الأسئلة حول مسئلة هدم قبور الأئمة ونحاول الإجابة عليها* 

*فما الذي يدفع لهدم هذه القبور الطاهرة ؟*
*هل الزيارة هي الدافع ؟*
*أم شد الرحال إليها هو الدافع باعتباره محرماً ، وهذا مقدمة لفعل المحرم ؟*
*أو أن المسألة لا تكمن في هذه ولا في تلك ، وإنما هل الأصل لدى هؤلاء أن زيارة هذه القبور هو عبادة لغير الله عز وجل ؟*
*نعم نحن هنا نتساءل أي هذه الأمور هو الدافع لهدم قبور أهل البيت (ع) ؟*


*هناك تكملة ولكن بعد أن أرى ردودكم حول الموضوع .*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جزاه هدا 
يسلمو خيو

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

تسلمي أختي بشاير وكنت أتنمى منك التفاعل في الموضوع أكثر من ذلك 

تحياتي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

وش السالفة شباب ترى أعيد وكرر الموضوع مو مختص بي شخصياً فمن أراد إبداء رأيه اتجاه الموضوع فلا مانع من ذلك لا تكتفوا بقول كلمة شكراً فلنظهر جميعاً كلمة الحق للنصر رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) .

والآن لنرى أقوى عضو يبدي رأيه في الموضوع .

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*هذه تكملة*
*في تعريف العبادة تكمن الإجابة** :*
*إذا أردنا أن نتحدث عن هذه المسألة باعتبار أن هذا يورث عبادة لهم أولاً ينبغي أن نعرف ما العبادة ؟*
*العبادة :*
*عندما نأتي لكتب اللغة نجد مجموعة من المفردات ، فمن ضمن العبادة التذلل الخضوع و الطاعة ، وكلها عبادة ، فلنأتِ نناقش هذه المفردات كلٌ على حده .*
*فهل حقيقة العبادة هي التذلل ؟*
*هذا غير صحيح ، لأن القرآن الكريم يدفع متبعي رسول الله (ص) إلى أن يتذللوا لآبائهم وأمهاتهم يقول تعالى : (وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنْ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُلْ رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً ) الأنبياء/24* 
*فهو يأمرنا هنا بالذلة أمام آبائنا وأمهاتنا ، ولا أحد يستنكف ولا أحد يستنكر إذا رأى أحداً يقبّل يد أبيه أو أمه خضوعاً وذلة ، ولم يُفْتِ أحدٌ من علماء المسلمين قاطبة بحرمة ذلك مع أنها ذلة وهي من العبادة ، أضف إلى ذلك أن هناك آيات قرآنية ليست تتحدث عن الذلة للأبوين فقط ، وإنما الحديث عن الذلة لمطلق المؤمنين والمسلمين ، بمعنى أن المؤمنين المخلصين لا إشكال في أن يتذلل الإنسان لهم ، وفي القرآن الكريم من الآيات ما تتحدث عن ذلك .*
*إذن مسألة الذلة لا يقصد العبادة بالذلة خاصة وإنما العبادة أدق من الذلة .*
*فهل العبادة هي الطاعة ؟*
*في الرواية : ( من سمع لشخص فقد عبده فإن كان عن الله يتحدث فقد عبد الله ، وإن كان عن الشيطان يتحدث فقد عبد الشيطان ) فهل المراد بمطلق الطاعة هنا هي العبادة ؟* 
*بالطبع لا ! لأننا مأمورون بأن نسمع لشخص يتحدث عن الله لنطيع الله لكننا لا نعبد ذلك الشخص المتحدث ، كما أن العبادة بهذا المعنى وردت في القرآن الكريم حول النهي عن طاعة الشيطان بلفظ العبادة له ، فهل يعني ذلك عبادته قال تعالى : (يَا أَبَتِ لا تَعْبُدْ الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ عَصِيّاً ) مريم /44 . فلا تعبد هنا بعنى لا تطع .*
*ثم هل نحن مأمورون بطاعة النبي عندما يأمرنا الله في كتابه (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ .. ) النساء / 59 ، وهل نحن مأمورون بطاعة أولي الأمر ؟ ( وأطيعوا إولي الأمر منكم ) فهل الطاعة هنا عبادة للرسول ؟ عبادة لأولي الأمر هذا غير صحيح ، إذن ليست مطلق الطاعة هي عبادة .*

*أيضاً لا يمكن أن نعبر عن العبادة بكلمات كالتبرك أو الاستعانة أو الطواف كل هذه المفردات لا يمكن التعبير بها على أنها عبادة لأن في الروايات عندنا وردت مفردة التبرك بكثرة ، كما أنها وردت عند العامة قبل الخاصة ، وإذا أردنا أن نتحدث عن روايات التبرك فهي كثيرة ،ليست عندنا نحن الشيعة لا بل عند العامة ، يقول صاحب شذرات الذهب ج4 ص346* *وكان الحافظ أبو محمد عبد الغني الحنبلي المقدسي المتوفى عام 600 هـ أنه إذا خرج في مصر يوم الجمعة إلى الجامع لا يقدر يمشي من كثرة الخلق يتبركون به ويجتمعون حوله ) وحتى صاحب شذرات الذهب هنا لم يُشكل على أن هذا التبرك نوع عبادة .*
*أكثر من ذلك أن روايات كثيرة تتحدث على أن هناك شعرة لرسول الله (ص) كان يتم التبرك بها ولم يقل أحدٌ أن من تبرك بها فقد عبدها .*

*وهناك تكملة*

----------


## علي حق

لعنة الله على الكافرين والضالمين

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

مشكور أخي علي حق على التواصل والله يسمع منك 

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

إن شاء الله قريباً سوف أوافيكم ببقية الإجابة على الأسئلة لتتضح الصورة أكثر

تحياتي وأشواقي للجميع

كاظمي أحسائي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*تكملة لما بدأناه* 
*حقيقة العبادة** :*
*إذن ما هي حقيقة العبادة ؟* 
*هل العبادة هي تذلل ؟ أو هي خضوع ؟ أو هي طاعة ؟*
*في الحقيقة ليست العبادة بهذه ولا تلك ، نعم التذلل والخضوع الطاعة هي بعض مظاهر العبادة تشترك مع غيرها من غير العبادة .*
*فما هي حقيقة العبادة إذن ؟*
*العبادة هي في الحقيقة مزج بين حالة قلبية وفعل جوارحي ، بمعنى آخر أن الطاعة والذلة وغيرها من المفردات إذا انبثقت عن عقيدة في قلب الإنسان وأي عقيدة ، نعم عقيدة بأن هذا إله ورب فإنها تكون عندئذٍ عبادة.*
*فلا بد أن تتركب في العبادة ثلاثة عناصر بالمخضوع له والمتذلل له والمطاع اعتقاد بأنه إله والإله معناه من الأله وهو الحيرة في الشيء ، بمعنى أنه هو الخالق للكون والموجد للكون ، وهو رب بمعنى المعطي والمفيض ، فإذا انبثقت العبادة والطاعة والذلة نعم إذا انبثق هذا العمل أو ذاك عن عقيدة بأن هذا المفعول له إنما استحق الفعل لأنه إله ولأنه رب فحينئذٍ يكون قد عُبد وهذه عبادة حقيقية ، وعندها تكون هذه العبادة محرمة ، هذا صحيح .*
*لكن هل الزيارة تدخل في هذا المجال بمعنى أن زيارة الرسول (ص) أو زيارة الأئمة (ع) معناها عبادة لهم بهذا المعنى ؟*
*بمعنى آخر هل أننا نعتقد بأن الأئمة آلهة ؟*
*أو أنهم يعتبرون أرباباً بزيارتنا إياهم ؟ وأن الله قد فوض لهم ؟*
*لا أحد يعتقد بذلك ، بل حتى من يستعين وحتى من يستشفع إنما يقصد رسول الله وأئمة أهل البيت (ع) لا باعتبارهم مستقلين عن الله عز وجل وإنما باعتبارهم هم الصلة بين الخلق والخالق بمعنى أن شأنهم عند الله عز وجل أكبر من شأن بقية الخلق ، ( ومن أجل عين ألف عين تكرم ) ليس إلا !* 

*فالدعاء والتوسل بهؤلاء الهدف منه الخضوع لله عز وجل والتقرب إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى .*
*فإذا عرفنا إذن أن العبادة ليست كما تدعى ، فإننا نأتي للمرحلة الثانية .**ولكن بعد حين*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*تحياتي وأشواقي*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

ها شباب اكتفيتوا والله أكمل الإجابات بعد ترى الموضوع والإجابات ريض عليها

تحياتي وأشواقي 

كاظمي أحسائي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

تكملة للموضوع

*المرحلة الثانية : لماذا حوربت هذه الزيارة ؟*

*هل هذه الزيارة هي محاربة لأنها مجرد زيارة ؟
أو لما يرتبط بها من أعمال شركية ؟
ثم ما هي حدود الأعمال الشركية ؟ 
هل البناء هو عمل شركي على القبر ؟ 
أم الطقوس التي يؤتي بها هي الأعمال الشركية ؟

إذا قلنا أن البناء هو من الطقوس الشركية ، فإنه يوجد في المدينة المنورة قبة على قبر رسول الله (ص) وهي بناء فلماذا حينئذٍ تبقى وهي طقس من طقوس الشرك كما قد يدّعى ، خاصة وأنها وضعت على القبر .
قطعاً لا أحد يذهب إلى أن البناء ذاته هو طقس شركي ، وإنما العقيدة عند المسلمين عامة أن البقعة الشريفة إما أن تكون بذاتها شريفة كمكة المكرمة أو المدينة المنورة ، أو باعتبار شرف قاطنها ، وهذا شيء طبعي ، ( المكان بالمكين ) كما يقال ، وهذه ليست من عنديّاتنا ، بل حتى القوم يؤمنون بهذه القداسة لهذه البقع ، فالبناء للتظليل على الزائر وغيره لا يعتبرون فيه بأساً ، فحينئذٍ يكون البناء لم يكن الهدف منه هو التمجيد بذاته بقدر ما المقصود به زيادة عناية بهذا القبر المقدس بالإضافة إلى أن هذا البناء لا يعتبر من الطقوس الشركية أساساً .

وماذا عن نقل الموتى لدى القوم ؟ 
لذا فالحديث عندهم ليس عن الزيارة فقط ، بل هناك حديث عن نقل الموتى ، فأحياناً أنا أذهب لأزور فأشد الرحال إلى الزيارة ، وأحياناً أنا قد أموت في تلك البقعة وتُنقل جُثتي بناء على وصية إلى منطقة معينة فإذا قلنا أن الزيارة وأنا في حال الوعي والزيارة الهدف منها تجديد العهد والميثاق مع صاحب القبر ، فإن فيها نوعاً من أنواع الوعي بالمبادئ والقيم التي جاء من أجلها صاحب القبر ، يعني نوع من أنواع تجديد البيعة لرسول الله (ص) ، وهذا معروف لدينا ، بينما نقل الجثمان من مكان لآخر ، فإلى أي شيء يرمز ؟
مع أن نقل الجثمان كما ينقل الجزيري في كتابه الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة ، حيث ينقل عن الحنابلة جواز النقل ، بل لا يرى هناك ثمة بأس في ذلك ، يعني عندما نأتي إلى هذا النمط للحديث عن النقل يقول هكذا : "أنه أجمع الحنابلة على جواز النقل لمصلحة تدل إلى سببين : إما لشرافة المكان أو لوجود رجل صالح في المكان فيجوز النقل إليه ، ونص ما ذكر : ( قال الحنابلة : " لا بأس بنقل الميت من الجهة التي مات فيها إلى جهة بعيدة عنها بشرط أن يكون النقل لغرض صحيح كأن ينقل إلى بقعة شريفة ليدفن فيها أو ليدفن بجوار رجل صالح ... " المصدر الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة للجزيري ج1 ص537 
إذن النقل والتطواف بالميت لا يعد من شد الرحال المحرم ، بينما لو جئنا لشد الرحال بالمعنى الذي سوف أتناوله في حديثي الآتي ، فيكون نقل الميت فيه إشكال .

من مختلقاتهم لا أكثر ولا أقل :
بقي أمر أن الزيارة هل تنقسم إلى قسمين ؟ 
القسم الأول : زيارة بدعية .
والقسم الثاني : زيارة شركية تؤدي إلى بدعيات ؟!
الزيارة البدعية : أنه لم يأت بها أحد ولم يأمر بها الرسول (ص) وإنما أتى بها الناس فصارت حينئذٍ بدعية .
أما الزيارة التي تؤدي إلى الشركيات : هي زيارة شرعية وهي زيارة لا يؤتى فيها ما يُبغض الله عز وجل ، لكن الزيارة التي تدعو إلى الشركيات كما قد يدعى هي الوقوف بين يدي الميت ، ومن ثم إشراك الميت مع الله في الألوهية ، هذه هي الزيارة الشركية .
نعم ! أما قضية الزيارة وأنها بدعية فهذا لم يذهب إليه أحد ، إلا ابن تيمية ومن جاء بعده من فقهائهم ، حيث قالوا : إن هذه الزيارة من الشركيات ، فإنه قد نقل عن محقق كتاب (الجواب الباهر في زيارة أهل المقابر) الذي ألفه ابن تيمية بعد ذكر الفتوى أنه ذكر بأنه قال : " وأما جواز مس قبر النبي والتبرك به فهذا القول غريب جداً ، ولم أر أحداً نقله عن الإمام " .
وقال ابن تيمية في الجواب الباهر في زيارة أهل المقابر : " اتفق الأئمة على أنه لا يمس قبر النبي ولا يُقبّله ، وهذا كله محافظة على التوحيد على الأحوال الشركية من اتخاذ القبور مساجد " أو كما يدعي .
وهذه دعوة صادرة من بعد ابن تيمية نفسه ، لذا نجد أن بعض علماء الحنابلة عندما يتحدثون عن الحج ، يقولون : " ويستحب لمن قدم إلى مكة حاجاً أن يعرج على قبر رسول الله فيطوف به " .
وعليه فإن التطوّف عندهم ليس عملاً شركياً ، فليست الزيارة عندهم شركاً ، أكثر من أن الطواف بقبر النبي عندهم ليس عملاً شركياً ، والدليل على ذلك كما تحدث القرآن عن الصفا والمروة ، (إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوْ اعْتَمَرَ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ ) البقرة/ 158 ، أي الطواف بهما ليس شركاً ولو كان شركاً لنهى عنه الله عز وجل وإن كان في المسعى ، فالله عز وجل لم يأمر بالطواف على الكعبة نفسها في القرآن الكريم .

لم يقل بها أحدٌ غيره :
إن الدعوة التي يدعيها ابن تيمية لم يقل بها أحد ، نعم إنها دعوة بدأت من عصره ، وهكذا جاءت مسألة حرمة الزيارة والمس ، بينما لا يذهب أحد من العلماء إلى ذلك الرأي ، بل حتى بعض الحنابلة ذهبوا إلى جواز الزيارة كما أسلفنا وأكثر من ذلك أن بعضهم أوجب الزيارة في الحج.

كما يوجد عندهم مجموعة من الروايات التي تحدثت عن هذا النمط ، ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، قال أبو الخطاب محفوظ بن أحمد الكلوداني الفقيه البغدادي الحنبلي في الهداية : " وإذا فرغ من الحج استحب له زيارة قبر النبي (ص) وقبر صاحبيه " .

وفي شد الرحال أكثر إيضاحاً : 
الأمر الآخر إذا قلنا إن هذه الزيارة ليست ببدعة ، إلا ينطبق عليها قول رسول الله (ص) : " لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاث : المسجد الحرام ، والمسجد الأقصى ، ومسجدي هذا " . وقد ذكرت العام الماضي إن في أداة الاستثناء ( إلا ) الواردة في هذا الحديث يفتقر إلى المستثنى منه ، والمستثنى منه هنا ما الذي يمكننا أن نقدره – كما عند النحويين –؟ إما أن نقول لا تشد الرحال إلى (مساجد) إلا هذه المساجد المذكورة ، فيكون حينئذٍ أن شد الرحال إلى المساجد فيما فيها القبور جائز ، باعتبار أن المساجد كلها بيوت الله عز وجل وأن هذه الثلاثة الصلاة فيها أفضل من الصلوات في غيرها ، فمن يريد أن يطلب الخير قد يطلبه في مسجده الذي هو قريب منه ، أو يشد الرحال لمسجد ثوابه أكثر من مسجده القريب منه ، فلماذا يُحمّل نفسه وعثاء السفر دون أن يحصل على مزيد خير ؟ هذا مبرر نقوله مع فرضية صحة الرواية ، مع أن الرواية عندنا غير صحيحة ، لكننا نبرر على فرض صحة هذه الرواية .
أو نقول أن المستثنى منه هنا يقدر على أنها (الأماكن )أي لا تشد الرحال إلى الأماكن إلا إلى ثلاث .. ) وإذا قلنا بهذا التقدير فإنه سينفتح علينا البواب واسعاً ، وعندهنا يمكننا أن نقول إن كثيراً من المحرمات لا يجوز أن يرحل الإنسان إليها حتى ولو كان في طلب العلم ، إذا قصد طلب العلم فإنه لا يشد الرحال له على هذا الأساس وهذا التقدير ، لأنه لم يُستثنَ من هذه الرواية ، كما أنه لا يجوز شد الرحال إلى حدائق الحيوان والمعالم الأثرية أو ما إلى آخره كالسياحة وغيرها ، ونحن نرى إعلانات في التلفزيون أن زر الأماكن الفلانية والأماكن الفلانية وهذه دعوة لشيء محرم شرعاً على هذا الأساس وفي هذا إشكال شرعي طبعاً يفترض أن يكون عندهم ، وهذه الدعايات كلها تصب في هذا المصب ، فعندما تدعو الناس إلى زيارة إلى الجنوب أو إلى الشمال أو إلى الشرق أو إلى الغرب أو إلى الوسط من دون أن يكون هناك منطقة فيها المسجد الحرام أو مسجد النبي أو البيت المقدس فإنك بذلك تكون قد ارتكبت محرماً لأنك أمرت الناس بزيارتها، والأمر بالمحرم هو بحد ذاته محرم .
إذن المسألة لو قلنا لا تشد الرحال بهذا المعنى ويراد هذا المعنى فتكون هذه كارثة ، كما أن ما يُعبر عنها أنها متاحف حيث عندما نزور هذه المتاحف فإننا ماذا نرى ، إن الزائر لها لا يرى سوى آثار قديمة وأدوات كالسيف والخنجر والإبريق ووو أوملبوسات كالبشوت وغيرها ، وإن هذه الآثار عندما توضع ما الهدف منها ؟ الهدف أنهم يدعون الناس لزيارتها ، فعليه يكون أصل وضعها مشكلاً شرعاً على هذا الأساس وهذا التفسير الآنف الذكر .*

*انتظروا التكملة اللانهائية*

----------


## خادمة الزهراء ع

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مشكور اخوي على الصوره وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مشكورة خادمة الزهراء ع على هذا التواصل

جعلك الله من خدمة الزهراء ع

تحياتي واشواقي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*المرحلة الثانية : لماذا حوربت هذه الزيارة ؟*

*هل هذه الزيارة هي محاربة لأنها مجرد زيارة ؟
أو لما يرتبط بها من أعمال شركية ؟
ثم ما هي حدود الأعمال الشركية ؟ 
هل البناء هو عمل شركي على القبر ؟ 
أم الطقوس التي يؤتي بها هي الأعمال الشركية ؟

إذا قلنا أن البناء هو من الطقوس الشركية ، فإنه يوجد في المدينة المنورة قبة على قبر رسول الله (ص) وهي بناء فلماذا حينئذٍ تبقى وهي طقس من طقوس الشرك كما قد يدّعى ، خاصة وأنها وضعت على القبر .
قطعاً لا أحد يذهب إلى أن البناء ذاته هو طقس شركي ، وإنما العقيدة عند المسلمين عامة أن البقعة الشريفة إما أن تكون بذاتها شريفة كمكة المكرمة أو المدينة المنورة ، أو باعتبار شرف قاطنها ، وهذا شيء طبعي ، ( المكان بالمكين ) كما يقال ، وهذه ليست من عنديّاتنا ، بل حتى القوم يؤمنون بهذه القداسة لهذه البقع ، فالبناء للتظليل على الزائر وغيره لا يعتبرون فيه بأساً ، فحينئذٍ يكون البناء لم يكن الهدف منه هو التمجيد بذاته بقدر ما المقصود به زيادة عناية بهذا القبر المقدس بالإضافة إلى أن هذا البناء لا يعتبر من الطقوس الشركية أساساً .

وماذا عن نقل الموتى لدى القوم ؟ 
لذا فالحديث عندهم ليس عن الزيارة فقط ، بل هناك حديث عن نقل الموتى ، فأحياناً أنا أذهب لأزور فأشد الرحال إلى الزيارة ، وأحياناً أنا قد أموت في تلك البقعة وتُنقل جُثتي بناء على وصية إلى منطقة معينة فإذا قلنا أن الزيارة وأنا في حال الوعي والزيارة الهدف منها تجديد العهد والميثاق مع صاحب القبر ، فإن فيها نوعاً من أنواع الوعي بالمبادئ والقيم التي جاء من أجلها صاحب القبر ، يعني نوع من أنواع تجديد البيعة لرسول الله (ص) ، وهذا معروف لدينا ، بينما نقل الجثمان من مكان لآخر ، فإلى أي شيء يرمز ؟
مع أن نقل الجثمان كما ينقل الجزيري في كتابه الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة ، حيث ينقل عن الحنابلة جواز النقل ، بل لا يرى هناك ثمة بأس في ذلك ، يعني عندما نأتي إلى هذا النمط للحديث عن النقل يقول هكذا : "أنه أجمع الحنابلة على جواز النقل لمصلحة تدل إلى سببين : إما لشرافة المكان أو لوجود رجل صالح في المكان فيجوز النقل إليه ، ونص ما ذكر : ( قال الحنابلة : " لا بأس بنقل الميت من الجهة التي مات فيها إلى جهة بعيدة عنها بشرط أن يكون النقل لغرض صحيح كأن ينقل إلى بقعة شريفة ليدفن فيها أو ليدفن بجوار رجل صالح ... " المصدر الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة للجزيري ج1 ص537 
إذن النقل والتطواف بالميت لا يعد من شد الرحال المحرم ، بينما لو جئنا لشد الرحال بالمعنى الذي سوف أتناوله في حديثي الآتي ، فيكون نقل الميت فيه إشكال .

من مختلقاتهم لا أكثر ولا أقل :
بقي أمر أن الزيارة هل تنقسم إلى قسمين ؟ 
القسم الأول : زيارة بدعية .
والقسم الثاني : زيارة شركية تؤدي إلى بدعيات ؟!
الزيارة البدعية : أنه لم يأت بها أحد ولم يأمر بها الرسول (ص) وإنما أتى بها الناس فصارت حينئذٍ بدعية .
أما الزيارة التي تؤدي إلى الشركيات : هي زيارة شرعية وهي زيارة لا يؤتى فيها ما يُبغض الله عز وجل ، لكن الزيارة التي تدعو إلى الشركيات كما قد يدعى هي الوقوف بين يدي الميت ، ومن ثم إشراك الميت مع الله في الألوهية ، هذه هي الزيارة الشركية .
نعم ! أما قضية الزيارة وأنها بدعية فهذا لم يذهب إليه أحد ، إلا ابن تيمية ومن جاء بعده من فقهائهم ، حيث قالوا : إن هذه الزيارة من الشركيات ، فإنه قد نقل عن محقق كتاب (الجواب الباهر في زيارة أهل المقابر) الذي ألفه ابن تيمية بعد ذكر الفتوى أنه ذكر بأنه قال : " وأما جواز مس قبر النبي والتبرك به فهذا القول غريب جداً ، ولم أر أحداً نقله عن الإمام " .
وقال ابن تيمية في الجواب الباهر في زيارة أهل المقابر : " اتفق الأئمة على أنه لا يمس قبر النبي ولا يُقبّله ، وهذا كله محافظة على التوحيد على الأحوال الشركية من اتخاذ القبور مساجد " أو كما يدعي .
وهذه دعوة صادرة من بعد ابن تيمية نفسه ، لذا نجد أن بعض علماء الحنابلة عندما يتحدثون عن الحج ، يقولون : " ويستحب لمن قدم إلى مكة حاجاً أن يعرج على قبر رسول الله فيطوف به " .
وعليه فإن التطوّف عندهم ليس عملاً شركياً ، فليست الزيارة عندهم شركاً ، أكثر من أن الطواف بقبر النبي عندهم ليس عملاً شركياً ، والدليل على ذلك كما تحدث القرآن عن الصفا والمروة ، (إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوْ اعْتَمَرَ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ ) البقرة/ 158 ، أي الطواف بهما ليس شركاً ولو كان شركاً لنهى عنه الله عز وجل وإن كان في المسعى ، فالله عز وجل لم يأمر بالطواف على الكعبة نفسها في القرآن الكريم .

لم يقل بها أحدٌ غيره :
إن الدعوة التي يدعيها ابن تيمية لم يقل بها أحد ، نعم إنها دعوة بدأت من عصره ، وهكذا جاءت مسألة حرمة الزيارة والمس ، بينما لا يذهب أحد من العلماء إلى ذلك الرأي ، بل حتى بعض الحنابلة ذهبوا إلى جواز الزيارة كما أسلفنا وأكثر من ذلك أن بعضهم أوجب الزيارة في الحج.

كما يوجد عندهم مجموعة من الروايات التي تحدثت عن هذا النمط ، ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، قال أبو الخطاب محفوظ بن أحمد الكلوداني الفقيه البغدادي الحنبلي في الهداية : " وإذا فرغ من الحج استحب له زيارة قبر النبي (ص) وقبر صاحبيه " .

وفي شد الرحال أكثر إيضاحاً : 
الأمر الآخر إذا قلنا إن هذه الزيارة ليست ببدعة ، إلا ينطبق عليها قول رسول الله (ص) : " لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاث : المسجد الحرام ، والمسجد الأقصى ، ومسجدي هذا " . وقد ذكرت العام الماضي إن في أداة الاستثناء ( إلا ) الواردة في هذا الحديث يفتقر إلى المستثنى منه ، والمستثنى منه هنا ما الذي يمكننا أن نقدره – كما عند النحويين –؟ إما أن نقول لا تشد الرحال إلى (مساجد) إلا هذه المساجد المذكورة ، فيكون حينئذٍ أن شد الرحال إلى المساجد فيما فيها القبور جائز ، باعتبار أن المساجد كلها بيوت الله عز وجل وأن هذه الثلاثة الصلاة فيها أفضل من الصلوات في غيرها ، فمن يريد أن يطلب الخير قد يطلبه في مسجده الذي هو قريب منه ، أو يشد الرحال لمسجد ثوابه أكثر من مسجده القريب منه ، فلماذا يُحمّل نفسه وعثاء السفر دون أن يحصل على مزيد خير ؟ هذا مبرر نقوله مع فرضية صحة الرواية ، مع أن الرواية عندنا غير صحيحة ، لكننا نبرر على فرض صحة هذه الرواية .
أو نقول أن المستثنى منه هنا يقدر على أنها (الأماكن )أي لا تشد الرحال إلى الأماكن إلا إلى ثلاث .. ) وإذا قلنا بهذا التقدير فإنه سينفتح علينا البواب واسعاً ، وعندهنا يمكننا أن نقول إن كثيراً من المحرمات لا يجوز أن يرحل الإنسان إليها حتى ولو كان في طلب العلم ، إذا قصد طلب العلم فإنه لا يشد الرحال له على هذا الأساس وهذا التقدير ، لأنه لم يُستثنَ من هذه الرواية ، كما أنه لا يجوز شد الرحال إلى حدائق الحيوان والمعالم الأثرية أو ما إلى آخره كالسياحة وغيرها ، ونحن نرى إعلانات في التلفزيون أن زر الأماكن الفلانية والأماكن الفلانية وهذه دعوة لشيء محرم شرعاً على هذا الأساس وفي هذا إشكال شرعي طبعاً يفترض أن يكون عندهم ، وهذه الدعايات كلها تصب في هذا المصب ، فعندما تدعو الناس إلى زيارة إلى الجنوب أو إلى الشمال أو إلى الشرق أو إلى الغرب أو إلى الوسط من دون أن يكون هناك منطقة فيها المسجد الحرام أو مسجد النبي أو البيت المقدس فإنك بذلك تكون قد ارتكبت محرماً لأنك أمرت الناس بزيارتها، والأمر بالمحرم هو بحد ذاته محرم .
إذن المسألة لو قلنا لا تشد الرحال بهذا المعنى ويراد هذا المعنى فتكون هذه كارثة ، كما أن ما يُعبر عنها أنها متاحف حيث عندما نزور هذه المتاحف فإننا ماذا نرى ، إن الزائر لها لا يرى سوى آثار قديمة وأدوات كالسيف والخنجر والإبريق ووو أوملبوسات كالبشوت وغيرها ، وإن هذه الآثار عندما توضع ما الهدف منها ؟ الهدف أنهم يدعون الناس لزيارتها ، فعليه يكون أصل وضعها مشكلاً شرعاً على هذا الأساس وهذا التفسير الآنف الذكر .

وماذا عن الأمر لو كانت الزيارة مشروعة ؟
هذا إن نحن ادعينا أن الرواية تحمل هذا المعنى بمعنى أنه لا تشد الرحال ، ولكن هل نستطيع أن ندعي أمراً آخر وهو أن الزيارة بذاتها مع غض النظر عن الروايات في النهي ، أن هذه الزيارة هي جائزة بحد ذاتها وهي حلال شرعاً ، نعم على هذا الأساس عندنا قسمان من الروايات :
ـ قسم من الروايات عامة .
ـ قسم من الرويات خاصة .*

*نذكر هذه الرويات بعد فترة من الزمن*

*تحياتي وأشواقي*

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مشكور اخوي على الصوره* 

*ويعطايك  العافية*

----------


## أبو رضا

اخوي كاظمي احسائي... وجميع اعضاء منتدى شبكة الناصره.نبارك لكم اولا قدوم شهر الله... شهر الصيام والمغفره واسئل الله ان يتمم علينا صيامه وقيامه ويمنن علينا بعتق رقابنا من النار ويدخلنا واياكم ويحشرنا مع محمد وال محمد في جنات الخلد ياسميع الدعاء....ويعجل ظهور امامنا وامام العصر ويطهر الارض من الجور والدنس ويملأ الارض عدلا.... ونسئالكم الدعاء وصل الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عبير الجنان

لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين

----------


## المهاتما

السلام عليكم ،،،


اخواني المسالة تحتاج الى مزيد من التدقيق والتروي في طرح مثل هذه المواضيع ،،، 

أرى بأن هذا الرجل المصعوق ليس إلا  حبل او سلسلة من الحبال مربوطة على بعضها البعض ،،،

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

ريم الفلا , أبو رضا , عبير الجنان كم أسعدني رؤيتكم في الصفحة المتواضعة 

مشكورين على هذا التواصل الحار 

تحياتي واشواقي وليكم أنثر أوراقي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*أخي الكريم المهاتما* 
*فد سؤال وأريدك اتجاوبني بصراحة*  
*ما هو دليلك على ما تقول ؟* 
*بكلامك هذا تنزل من منزلة الشيوخ والعلماء الذين يروون الخبر إذا أنت لا تصدقهم في ذلك ؟* 
*لو لم يحدث ذلك لما حدثت هذه البلبلة في الموضوع .* 
*أولاً هات الدليل القطعي على ما تقول وبعدها نتكلم في الموضوع .* 
*بانتظارك أخي الكريم .* 
*فأنا مشتاق لما ستقول .* 
*تحياتي واشواقي إلك أنثر أوراقي*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*تكملة لما بدأنا به*  
*أولاً : الروايات العامة** : 
مثل قوله (ص) : ( إلا إنني كنت قد نهيتكم عن زيارة القبور ألا فزوروها ) هذه رواية عامة يؤمن بها أهل العامة ولسنا نحن ، أما نحن فلدينا روايات كثيرة تصب في هذا المضمون ، كما أنه يوجد روايات عند العامة تقول بهذا الرواية ، كما ذكر في السنن ، يذكر هذا الحديث وأحاديث كثيرة لسنا بحاجة إلى إحصائها في الحقيقة ، حيث أن هناك رواية عن عائشة تروي أن الرسول (ص) كان يخرج لزيارة بقيع الغرقد ، فإذا أجاز الرسول (ص) زيارة القبور، ألا يمكن أن يكون ذلك عاملاً لإبطال رواية شد الرحال ، وعليها تبقى زيارة القبور على جوازها وإطلاقها .

وماذا عن قول ابن تيمية في هذا الشأن ؟
لكن بالنسبة لابن تيمية وكلامه فقد ادعى الإجماع فكيف يرد عليه؟ نقول بأن هناك تهافت في كلام ابن تيمية حيث أن محقق كتاب الجواب الباهر لابن تيمية يقول : ( قال ابن تيمية في الجواب الباهر ص 41 حيث نقله عن ابن عمر دون غيره من الصحابه " أما مس منبر النبي فقد أثبت الإمام ابن تيمية في الجواب الباهر ص41 فعله عن ابن عمر دون غيره من الصحابة – أي أن ابن عمر زار القبر دون غيره - وروى أبو بكر بن شيبة في المصنف ج4 ص121 عن زيد بن الحباب قال : حدثني فلان ، قال : حدثني يزيد بن عبد الملك بن قسيط قال : رأيت نفراً من أصحاب النبي إذا خلا لهم المسجد قاموا إلى زَمانة المنبر القرعاء( المكان الذي كان الرسول (ص) يضع يده عليه ) فمسحوها ودعوا ، قال : ورأيت يزيد يفعل ذلك وهذا لما كان منبره الذي لامس جسده الشريف ، أما الآن بعدما تغير لا يقال بمشروعية المسح تبركاً به " .
هكذا علق المحقق بقوله : ( أما الآن بعدما تغير لا يقال بمشروعة المسح تبركاً به) ، وهذا طبعاً يعد اعترافاً ضمنياً بأن لجسد رسول الله خاصية ، مع أنهم يقولون بأن الرسول ليس له خاصية ، وأن مثله مثل بقية الناس ، ولكن إذا مس جسده شيء فإنه يُتبرك به ، والمسجد النبوي وطأه الرسول (ص) وكثير من الأماكن يتشرف بها ليس باعتبار الجسد الساكن وإنما باعتبار الروح واللطف الإلهي الموجود فيها .
أما قوله : أما جواز مس قبر النبي فقد ذكرنا أن بعض الناس كان يفعل ذلك ، بعض الصحابة كان يفعل ذلك ، مس القبر ومس المنبر .

كارثة وأي كارثة !
أما بعض ما قد يدعيه الآخرون وهو أنه ما الفائدة من الزيارة إلا أننا نستجمع ونستعدي الآخرين ، فهذه كارثة حقيقة ، نعم إذا نحن أخذنا في مراعاة هذه الجوانب ، فهذه كارثة ، بحيث أن البعض بين الفينة والأخرى يقومون بتصدير خطابات أنه على المؤمنين ألا يزورون ولا يدخلون البقيع ولا يفعلون ولا ولا ، من باب حفظ الوحدة ، وهكذا نبدأ في التنازل عن معتقداتنا شيئاً فشيئاً ، إن هذه سوف تستتبع أموراً أخرى حتى نبقى بلا عقيدة ، أصلاً قد نصبح مسخاً في عقيدتنا ، فنحن كشيعة قد لا يعجب القوم فينا مسألة معينة ، بما في اللعن بمعناه العام ، فعندما تلعن الظالمين فإنه سيقال لك هذا لا يجوز ، وعندما تصلى على أهل البيت وتخصهم بالذكر فإنه لا يجوز عندهم ، لأنك سوف تستثير حفائظ الآخرين ، وبتسليمنا لهم فإننا نتقدم خطوة للقضاء على هذا المذهب ، وهذه كارثة ، وهذا يجرنا لأمور خطيرة كأن نأتي للمسلمين ونطالبهم ألا يثيروا حفائظ المسيحيين ، فالمسيحيون يقدسون من حرّف التوراة والإنجيل ، ومع ذلك نحن ننتقد هؤلاء ، أو نأتي لبعض الشيعة في بعض المناطق كما في العراق ونقول لهم لا تلعنوا الشيطان لأن فئة الإيزيديين عندهم لعن الشيطان محرم وهو يجرح مشاعرهم ، لذا فإنك لا تستطيع أن تلعن ، أكثر من ذلك أن نأمر أتباعنا ألا يصلوا على محمد وآل محمد فالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد كما عند الصابئة هو أمر يستفز هؤلاء ولا يمكن الواحد منهم أن يخرج من الماء إذا كان في ماء.

بين علماني يدعي التنسك وعالم دين متّهتك
وهكذا نبدأ في حذف تراثنا على أساس أن نتحد مع فلان وعلان ، وفي نفس الوقت يخرج لك شخص ممن ليس لهم ذمة ولا ضمير ويحاول أن يطعن في أشراف هذه الأمة ، هذه المشكلة حقيقة وهذه كارثة ، فإننا نعاني من الطرفين ، فمن الطرف السني تجد أن علمانياً لا يمت للدين بصلة يقف في أحد القنوات الفضائية لينتقد التجمع والتجمهر الذي يعيشه شيعة أهل البيت في العراق في النجف وكربلاء ، والتجمهر الذي كان قد حصل على جسر الأئمة ، فبدلاً من أن يشجب ويستنكر الإرهاب والإرهابيين المسببين لهذه العملية الشنعاء ، يقول : أن هؤلاء عندما ماتوا فإن هذا خطأ من أخطاء الشيعة ، وإلا عندما يتواجدون بهذه الكثرة فإنهم سيكونون عُرضة لمثل هذه المسائل ، ثم يتساءل تساؤلاً خبيثاً فيقول : أليس الأجدر بالسيد السيستاني حفظه الله أن يأمر هؤلاء المجتمعين بأن يأخذ كل منهم كيس مهملات وأن يقوم بتنظيف بغداد ؟! لكي تنظف بغداد ! الله أكبر ! هذه لغة سخيفة ، المراد منها النيل من المرجعية الشيعية ، وهذا مرفوض ، والهدف منها الإسفاف بعقول هؤلاء وأنهم يقومون بعمل عبثي ، هذا أمر والأمر الآخر إبراز مدى ما يحمله هذا الإعلامي من حقد مع أنه علماني كما يدعي ، لكن علمانييهم عندما يصلون إلى هذه المنطقة من التفكير فإنهم يصبحون متطرفين تكفيريين .*
*الباقي في الطريق*

*تحياتي وأشواقي لكم أنثر أوراقي*

----------


## المهاتما

عزيزي : (كاظمي) 

انت تقول (بكلامك هذا تنزل من منزلة الشيوخ والعلماء الذين يرون الخبر إذا أنت لا تصدقهم في ذلك ؟) 

* هل قال احد من الشيوخ والعلماء بأن هذه (الحبال المربوطة) هي عبارة عن رجل وهابي مصعوق !!! 
   لا اقصد القصص التي حدثت سابقاً ، ولكنني اتكلم عن مافي الصورة الآن !!!

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين

مشكور اخوي ع النقل الصوره 
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

والمكتوب تحت الصورة ماذا يعني لك ؟

عزيزي الكريم أريد منك دليل واحد لو من عند الجماعة

تحياتي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

ألا لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين 

مشكورة أختي الكريمة على التواصل

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

أخي الكريم هل من المعقول أن يجرأ أحد على الأقتراب من السلسلة التي حاولوا بها هدم قبة رسول الله (ص)

السلسلة ما زالت معلقة وأي أحد يحاول نزعها من مكانها تصعقه 

ولكن بكلامك أرى أن لك راي مختلف

تحياتي

----------


## المهاتما

الاخ العزيز : كاظمي 

السلام عليكم و صباح الخير ،،، 

الصورة لا تظهر لدي اليوم ، ولا اعرف السبب في هذه المشكلة،،،

ولكن قرأت الخبر ايضاً من كاتب آخر في احد المنتديات ،،،

ولعله نقله ايضاً ،،،

عزيزي : كاظمي 

لا اريد الدخول هنا في نقاش عقيم جداً ،،،

ولكن بعد البحث في قوقل عن (القبة الخضراء) وجدت صور قديمة وبها هذا الشيء الغريب ،،،



وكما نلاحظ بأن الشي الغريب واضح وضوح الشمس في اعلى القبة وفي نفس المكان تقريباً ،،،


والسؤال هنا يتجدد :- لم يحكي لنا احد عن هذه القصة ابداً ، ووجدتها هنا في المنتديات و راوي القصة هو (الشيخ الزبيدي) ؟ 

هل ممكن يا صاحبي : ان اعرف من هو الشيخ الزبيدي ؟

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

هذه الصورة الحقيقية لأحد أعداء الدين الوهابية المجرمين الذين حاولوا الإعتداء على القبة الخضراء المطهرة التي تحوي تحتها جثة أشرف الخلق نبي الرحمة محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، ولكن ربك بالمرصاد فأصبح مكانه جثة هامدة محترقة عبرة لمن لا يعتبر ويحاول ان يتجرأ على المقام السامي لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وأله وسلم.

نقلا عن الشيخ الزبيدي ( حفظه الله ) :
بعد إن إنتهى أعداء نبينا محمد وآله (ص) .... من هدم القبور الشريفة بمقبرة البقيع ... توجهوا ليهدموا قبة الرسول (ص) ... فصعد أحدهم إلى سطح القبة ليبدأ بهدمها ... غير أن الله سبجانه وتعالى صعق ذاك الصاعد إلى هناك من أول ضربة على القبة الشريفة ... حتى يلتصق بالقبة فيموت ... فلم يستطع أحد إنزاله من فوق القبة أبدا ... فأتى هاتف من رسول الله (ص) إلى أحد أتقياء المدينة ... ليخبره أنه لن تستطيعوا إنزاله ... فكفنوه فوق القبة ... ليكون عبرة لمن إعتبر ....
الصورة مأخوذة بشهر رجب من عام 1427 هجرية ، الموافق : لشهر أغسطس من عام 2006 ميلادية 

*الآن تستطيع رؤيتها من جديد أخي المهاتما* 
*الحقيقة أني لا أعرف من هو الشيخ الزبيدي فعائلة الزبيدي فيها شيوخ كثيرين شيعة وسنة كما ظهر عندي في البحث عن راوي هذه الرواية لأن ناقل هذه الصورة مع الكلام لم يذكر أسم الشيخ فربما يكون الشيخ عقيل الزبيدي أو الشيخ إبراهيم محمد الزبيد وهو سني الأصل أو الشيخ عقيل الزبيدي الله أعلم .*
*هذه الواقعة وجدتها في أكثر من منتدى في منتديات شيعية وسنية والعجيب أن تجدها في منتدى سني*
 
*تحياتي وأشواقي وإلك أنثر أوراقي*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

بعد هذا لفاصل الشيق مع أخي وحبيبي المهاتما نعود لنكمل حديثاً حول قضية التبرك بالقبور . . .
*هذا من جانب ومن جانب آخر يأتيك شخص معمم وبعمامة سوداء وقد يدعي بأنه آية الله ، وهو قطعاً ليس بآية الله ، وقد يعتبر نفسه من عائلة مرجعية ، ثم يأتي ليتحدث عن أم المؤمنين عائشة بأسلوب فج أنا حقيقة نُقل لي فلم أكن أقبل بذلك النقل حتى سمعته ، وعندما سمعتُ سمعتُ لغة فجة لغة تنبئ عن حقارة القائل والمعتقد لهذا الكلام ، إنه يُطعن في زوجة رسول الله (ص) ، يا أخي! افرض أننا نُقَيّمها ونجعل عليها أخطاء وعلامات استفهام من الأخطاء التي ارتكبتها ، من حربها على أمير المؤمنين (ع) وبعض مواقفها السلبية في حياة الرسول (ص) لكن لا أستطيع أن أطعن في عرض رسول الله ، فإنه لا قدسية عندنا لعمامة تطعن في عرض رسول الله ، حتى وإن كان ابن الإمام الخميني ، أو حتى كان ابن رسول الله (ص) ذاته ، نعم هذا الأمر يُرفض ولا نقبل من عنده هذا الإسفاف ، فقد يقال إن هذا الرجل أخطأ وينبغي أن لا نؤاخذه ، ما معنى أن لا نؤاخذه ؟ ينبغي أن يتجرد من لباسه وأن جماعته يجردونه من لباسه الروحاني ، هذا لا يستحق أن يحمل عمامة رسول الله (ص) ومن أجل أن يبرر موقفه القذر، ثم يأتي ليُعرّض بأعلام الطائفة ، فيأتي ليقيّم رجلاً مثل فخر الأمة في عصرنا الحاضر السيد حسن نصر الله ويصفه بأنه من أتباع الشيطان ، ثم يأتي لقائد الأمة في عصرنا الحاضر وحكيم آل محمد الذي شهد له الأعداء بتقواه وورعه وزهده وشهد له أعلام زمانه بتألق نجمه فيعبر عنه والعياذ بالله بأنه زنديق ، أي زندقة أكثر من هذه ، والغريب أنك لا تستطيع أن تتحدث لأن هذه فتنة ، أي فتنة أكثر مما قال هو؟ فإذا لم يحترم هو عقول المؤمنين ولم يحترم أحاسيس المؤمنين ولم يقم لهم ذرة من وزن ، أو يحافظ على كرامتهم ، فإنه بالنسبة لنا لا كرامة له ، وهذا شيء طبعي ، بل كل من يؤيده في قولته هذا لا كرامة له ، فهذا إمعان في الخسة والدناءة ، نعم إنها دناءة ما بعدها دناءة ، يُطعن في عرض رسول الله ويثنى بالنيل من قادة الأمة ؟! أي قذارة أكثر من هذه ؟َ! لا يوجد قذارة وإسفاف أكثر من ذلك ؟**لذا فإن بعض الإعلاميين قذر ، ولا يمكن الأخذ بعين الاعتبار ما ينشرون وما يقولون ، لذا علينا بالوعي ، فإن البعض من المؤمنين إذا ما سمع كلمة قال لك إن القناة الكذائية قالت كذا والقناة الكذائية قالت كذا ، إن هؤلاء تشملهم الآية الكريمة : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْماً بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ ) الحجرات/*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*ذكرنا الروايات العامة الآن نذكر الرويات الخاصة :**ثانياً : الروايات الخاصة** :
رواية يذكرها صاحب السنن ، عن الرسول (ص) : (من زارني كانت حقاً علي الشفاعة له يوم القيامة ) .
بالإضافة إلى فتوى الحنبلي أنه عندما يحج الإنسان فعليه بزيارة الرسول (ص) أضف إلى ذلك ما فعله الصحابي بلال بن رباح ، كما ذكر ابن الأثير و صاحب كتاب أسد الغابة ج1 ص 28 حيث يقول : "إن بلالاً رأى رسول الله في عالم الرؤيا يعتب عليه عن جفوته يقول له : ما هذه الجفوة ؟ يقول : فجلس باكياً ومن ثم شد الرحال إلى مدينة الرسول (ص) ، الروايات لا تقول إنه دخل المسجد ، بل تقول جاء إلى القبر فمرّغ وجهه على التراب الطاهر باكياً ووجد الحسنيين فضمهما إلى صدره وبكى ) هذه الرواية صريحة في جواز زيارة قبر النبي، وبلال صحابي وعمل الصحابي حجة ، وانظر إلى أُسْد الغابة في ترجمة بلال تجد هذه الرواية مذكورة .
رواية أخرى على أن الحمزة كانت السيدة الزهراء (ع) تخرج كل يوم جمعة لزيارة عمها الحمزة .
وقد ورد في كتاب الذخائر القدسية في زيارة خير البرية ص112 لمؤلفه عبد الحميد بن محمد أقدس بن الخطيب المدرس في الجامع الحرام يقول : ( ومن ذلك الاستشفاء بتربة حمزة وتربة صهيب اللذين استثنيا من حرمة نقل تراب الحرم المدني إلى غيره فيجوز نقلهما كما سننبه على ذلك ... أما الأول فمجرب للصداع ، وأما الثاني فقد جربه العلماء للشفاء من الحمى شرباً وغسلاً لكن الشرب هو الوارد في حديث أبي النجار وغيره " .*

الموضوع اقترب من نهايته .

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

مشكور أخوي كاظمي 

ومشكور على صور البقيع المؤلمة للقلوب لكن أن شاء الله 

قريبا يظهر من يعيد 

بنا ئها من جديد (عجل الله فرجه الشريف )

وما قصرت على المعلومات التي أتحفت بها صفحتك المباركة 

وأني أحب بهذه المشاركة القصيرة في موضوعك و هي 

عبارة عن حادثة صغيره لا أعرف لها مرجع ولكني سمعتها 

من قبل بعض الأشخاص وهي :

حدثت مجادلة بين شيعي وبين سني في تقبيل ضرائح 

الأنبياء أو الأئمة (عليهم 

السلام )قائلا السني :كيف تقبلون حدائد وشبابيك وتقومون 

بزيارتها !!!!

ففكر الشيعي وجائت له فكرة مجدية وهي :

أعطى الشيعي السني كتاب الله عز وجل (القرآن )


وبدون شعور السني أخذ القرآن وقبله !!!


فقال له الشيعي كيف تقبل هذا القرطاس ؟؟؟


فقال له أنا أقبل القرطاس قاصدا تقبيل ما داخله من آيات الله 

وكلامه .


فرد عليه الشيعي قائلا له :


ونحن عندما نقبل شباك الضريح قصدنا أن نقبل صاحب 

القبور .

حقيقة أفحمه برده عليه.

وبذكاء هذا الشيعي وسعة صدره أوصل اليه ما يريد .

جعلنا وإياكم من زوار ومقبلي تلك الضرائح المباركة.

ومشكور مرة آخرى .

أعطاك الله العافية وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء.

أخـــتكم أمل الظهور

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

_جملي جداً أختي أمل الظهور_

_أحسنت أحسنت لا أحسنت واحدة_

_أحسنت أحسنت بل مليون إحسانا_

_اللهم عجل فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان_

_قصة جميل وفيه ذكاء وحكنة رئعيين_ 

_جعلا هذا السني لا يملك إلا الصمت_ 

_تحياتي واشواقي وإلك أنثر أوراقي_

----------


## المهاتما

الاخ الكريم : كاظمي 

مبروك عليك هذا الشهر الفضيل ،،،

وان شاء الله بهذا الشهر الفضيل يرتفع رصيد حسناتك كما ترتفع الاسهم الخضراء بالنسبة العليا :d ،،،

واسمح لي سوف اتوقف عند هذه النقطة دون اي تعليق مني ،،، 

فلا اريد الدخول في نقاش اعتقد انه سوف يكون عقيم ،،،

احترم وجهت نظرك ،،،

وشكراً لك ،،،

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

_أخي وحبيبي المهاتما_

_أهلاً بعودتك مرة أخرى ومبارك عليك الشهر الفضيل_

_أعاده الله عليك بالخير والمسرات_ 

_والله براحتك إن مخير ومش مسير_

_وتحياتي وأشواقي_

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*إكمالاً للموضوع :*
*حيث أن عندهمفتوى بعدم جواز نقل تراب الحرم ولكن يستثنون نقل تراب حمزة وصهيب هذا ما ورد عندهم، ونحن يعاب علينا الزيارة ويعاب علينا نقل تربة الإمام الحسين (ع) حيث أننا نعتنيبها ونصلي عليها .* 
*كما يروي أبو النجار في هذا الكتاب أيضاً أن الرسول (ص) أمربالاستشفاء بهاتين التربتين .* 
*بالإضافة إلى زيارة حمزة والاستشفاء بتربته ،فإنه عندنا رواية زيارة فاطمة (ع) لقبر عمها الحمزة ، وزيارة الرسول لقبر أمهبالأبواء ، وأمه كما يدعون أنها ماتت كافرة ولم تكن مسلمة ، فهذا أمر جديد وهوزيارة الكافر والعياذ بالله لأن الرسول فعله على فرض أن أمه كافرة كما يدعون معأنها عندنا كانت مسلمة على دين الحنفية .*

----------


## wassel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*(وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلبٍ ينقلبون)*

*صدق الله العلي العظيم*
مشكور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

الله يعافيك ولا يحرمنا من معانيك

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

العفو أختي العزيزة

تحياتي وأشواقي

كاظمي أحسائي

----------


## صعب انساك

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم  ياكريم

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

أشكرك أخي الفاضل على تواجدك العذب

تحياتي وأشواقي

كاظمي أحسائي

----------


## سامراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلبٍ ينقلبون)

صدق الله العلي العظيم

يا سبحان الله 

والله ما يستهل انه يندفن فوق 
القبه الرسول الشريفه
كان المفروض ما يندفن جزءاً له والامثاله
ظالمين  
ولعنه الله على ظالمين من الاولين والاخرين

متى الفرج ياحجه الله متى طال الانتظار طال
متى الفرج متى متى

----------


## الاء

مشكور اخوي 

يعطيك الله الف عافية...

تحياتي
اختكم الاء

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

العفو آلاء

الله يعافيش

تحياتي واشواقي

----------

